# Breeding doe



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

Need to put a little weight on my Boer Doe,She is nine months old,already giving her all the alfalfa she wants plus pellets..Any suggestions


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Has she been wormed at all?


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

She has been wormed once a month,since I got her...


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Wouldnt worming once a month make super worms? 
What i have been told...


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

did you breed her at nine months and now she wont put on weight? Not sure if I am understanding the question?

What kind of pellets are you feeding?
what kind of wormer are you worming with?


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

She hasn't been bred,she is gaining weight,just would like to put a little more on her for show..I'm not sure what wormer is used,the FFA teacher does it..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Josey4wales said:


> She hasn't been bred,she is gaining weight,just would like to put a little more on her for show..I'm not sure what wormer is used,the FFA teacher does it..


Hmmm... if it's a chemical wormer then your FFA teacher has some learning to do themself, because you shouldn't worm them more than is necessary. Once a month is just way too much. The shortest time between wormings for us is every 3 months and usually that's in the spring/summer/early fall when our goats browse in the woods.

I'd find out what kind of wormer the FFA teacher used, and if they know what kind of worms your goat could have had.
There is no 'one' wormer that treats everything, so it's good to know what kind of worm your dealing with, so you know what wormer to use.
In my opinion, it is NOT a good idea to worm just to worm... 
Then like others have said, you end up with a goat that has worms that no wormer will kill because the worms have grown resistant to the wormers.
A superworm.

How much does your doe weigh? Do you have pictures of her that you can post?


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

She weighs 75lbs..at 9mths old


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks really nice! Congrats on such a pretty girl! 
Does she have a buddy that she hangs out with? How many goats is she with? Does anyone bully her away from food? just curious.
I'd probably work on whatever it she is eating. Maybe she needs something else in her diet? Any idea what kind of feed she is getting? Does she have access to loose minerals?


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you..She lives in a pen,with a Pygmy goat,they are friends,plus she is the boss..She does have a mineral block in her pen..Any suggestions on what I can add to her food..Thank you


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

She get 2lbs in the morning,and at night,plus 24/7 alfalfa..I feed terminator from west feeds here in Texas..Again thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She shouldn't need to be dewormed that often. The worms become resistant to dewormers and its very, very hard to get rid of them. If you call or email Heather Glennon at NC Stater University she can give you info on deworming. She's great!

As for her feed, you can add calf manna and black oil sunflower seeds. Goats love both of them!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mineral blocks don't have everything goats need. They need a loose mineral designed for goats, not goats and sheep. If it says its ok for sheep then it doesn't have copper, goats need copper but too much kills sheep.


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

It is a block for goats,And she seems to love it..Ive seen her luck it many times..It is copper


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Since they have to lick it, its hard for them to get everything they need. Loose minerals are easier for them to eat so they get more of what they need


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Tractor Supply Co. has an 8lb. bag of loose goat mineral I think it's $10? That would last her and her buddy a while. Our goats are picky about mineral but LOVE the TSC mineral. 
I agree, I've heard many people say loose mineral is much better than the blocks.

Is she a fullblood or percentage? I've noticed some high percentage boers to have thinner builds, it's just a genetic thing. Sounds like she's getting plenty of feed. Dani said would I would suggest - calf mana and black oil sunflower seeds.

We have an 11mo that is built thin, probably looks somewhat like your doe, that we'll have to get weight on since my son has his heart set on showing her in 4-H again this year. Someone suggested to me to try rice bran oil on her feed. I'd get others opinions here before trying it <I myself will be doing the same - getting opinions>, but thought I"d mention it. I know when I worked with horses we'd use it on mares who were having trouble putting on weight/keeping weight while nursing and it worked great.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've used alot of oils to putmine fill on my wethers. Wheat germ oil, rice bran and my favorite for does, cocosoya oil. Cocosoya is coconut and soybean oil... the jug is 20 dollars and some change at tractor supply. I use a little bit, maybe a couple cap fulls each feeding. Its supposedly sweet and makes them want to eat more. I think its the highest in protein I've used? I'll have to check


----------



## Josey4wales (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice,I will try some of them..Yes she is full blooded


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani-1995 said:


> I've used alot of oils to putmine fill on my wethers. Wheat germ oil, rice bran and my favorite for does, cocosoya oil. Cocosoya is coconut and soybean oil... the jug is 20 dollars and some change at tractor supply. I use a little bit, maybe a couple cap fulls each feeding. Its supposedly sweet and makes them want to eat more. I think its the highest in protein I've used? I'll have to check


Sounds like good stuff Dani! Might have to try that instead of the rice bran oil! 
I think rice bran oil is around $27 at the feed store but not sure about TSC.


----------

